
Sublime Text 3 Build 3059 - dgavrilov
http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-build-3059
======
publicfig

      -Automatically closing windows when the last tab is dragged out
    

This is so minor, and yet so great.

EDIT: I copied and pasted the wrong one.

~~~
subsection1h
Can you explain your workflow? I don't understand why people would use tabs in
a text editor. Do you open a file, edit it, and then close it after you're
done?

I currently have more than 4,000 buffers open in Emacs and I switch between
them instantly using fuzzy matching. I rarely kill buffers. I just leave them
open.

I'm interested in other workflows and I'd appreciate it if someone would help
me understand how tabs can be used effectively. Thanks.

~~~
unfamiliar
Personally I like to keep to about 10-15 tabs open with the files I am
currently working between. This set of files changes every couple of hours to
I can't hold them in memory and it is good to have a nice visual reminder of
where what I am looking for might be (bearing in mind that a lot of the time I
can't think of the name for what I'm looking for).

------
shawabawa3
For me the best change is this

    
    
      Added image preview when opening images
    

It's weird, I would never have even realised this bothered me until I saw it
in the patch notes, then I instantly remembered all the times I was looking
for an asset and had to switch to the file browser to find it

~~~
unwind
What is the use-case for opening images in a text editor?

I'm not a user of Sublime text, but at least the landing page doesn't mention
being able to edit images ... Except as raw binary I guess, but that doesn't
sound like something you do very often.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Since dimensions are also displayed, it's pretty handy for writing sprites in
CSS. Although it doesn't display coordinates when you hover your mouse.

~~~
criswell
If anyone is looking for the dimensions like I was, they're in the status bar
area along with the file size. I feel like this information should be a bit
closer to the image, but I understand not wanting to break conventions.

------
omn1
As an avid Vim user I really like the regular updates on Sublime Text 3 and I
can see how I would enjoy some of its features like multi-cursor support. The
shortcuts remind me more of Emacs, though. Here's hoping that Sublime will
continue to be strong and won't go the way of the dodo soon (like Textmate
did...).

~~~
ben336
Sublime has very solid support for VI keybindings using a plugin that ships
with the editor but is disabled by default.

~~~
ritchiea
If you are a regular vim user the keybindings in Sublime vintage mode aren't
anywhere near adequate. It's more like a cute quirk than a real feature.

~~~
coldtea
> _If you are a regular vim user the keybindings in Sublime vintage mode aren
> 't anywhere near adequate._

I find them perfectly fine, and have been using Vim since the mid-nineties, in
things like SunOS and HPUX.

You don't have to take advantage of every key command Vim offers to be
productive. In fact, focus on the code.

------
valisystem
I like sublime, but what I would give to have it ditch the open file list
paradigm entirely, replace it by a file history, and keep the undo info
regardless of the open/closed state.

~~~
mhurron
That's funny, because I wouldn't want any of that.

~~~
belluchan
You probably haven't used buffers in emacs or vim nor seen the powerful undo
systems of either.

~~~
hack_edu
Which is probably why they use Sublime Text.

~~~
mhurron
Yes I'm just a rube who couldn't possibly understand why your opinion is the
only right way.

~~~
hack_edu
Oops! My intention was that some people have preferences to something that
just works and stays out of their way. Not that any killer feature convinces
someone to use a tool, but the opposite. Overall accessibility to a specific
user is the only thing that matters. :)

FWIW, I'd use Sublime if _all_ vim bindings worked but that's not possible
given its other critical features nor the project's current goal.

------
DjangoReinhardt
Question for current ST3 users: how stable is this ST3 beta as compared to
ST2? I tried an early beta and it crashed horribly in the middle of a code-
marathon, lost me a few crucial bits of code. Switched back immediately to
ST2.

Is it safe to install this ST3 beta now?

PS: I'm referring to the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64-bit version, if that matters at
all...

~~~
jbrooksuk
I've been using it since the first beta build. Never had an issue.

It's so much faster as well, even though Sublime 2 was quick. The new plugin
system I can't live without either, so many nice plugins.

------
devicenull
* Windows: SSE support is no longer required for 32 bit builds

I wonder how long we're going to be held back by (very) legacy machines. Valve
also recently dropped SSE2 support because 0.0004% of their users complained
about it.

------
wbsun
New to this editor, but $70 per license? As an Emacs user, I really don't
understand why one should pay $70 for this, which is even not an IDE, while
there are powerful ones like Emacs and Vim that can do almost everything you
can imagine..

~~~
ascotan
Sublime text is basically textmate with cross platform support. If you've
never used textmate, you'll probably not get why it's so neat.

There are things that I can do faster in vim (like finding files with
Command-T), but overall I find it's the right mix of vim and textmate.

I still find the package and snippet system overly complicated, and they still
haven't gotten everything right from textmate; but overall a good text editor.

~~~
johncoltrane
I'm absolutely certain I'd have never switched to Vim if ST2 had been
available when I was looking for a cross-platform TextMate replacement.
TextMate -> ST2 would have been a _very_ easy and quick transition.

"Unfortunately", I was already in love with Vim when the first public alpha of
ST2 was released and I was seriously underwhelmed when I tried it. Or spoiled,
maybe.

Anyway, I wouldn't suggest any new programmer to learn Vim _and_ his craft at
the same time: Sublime Text is a _very_ fine editor and it's a lot easier to
apprehend.

------
iambateman
Does anyone know how to make "ctrl+tab" & "ctrl+shift+tab" do the predictable
thing? The order is impossible to predict at the moment.

~~~
tropicalmug
Open your user key-bindings (in OSX this is Sublime Text -> Preferences -> Key
Bindings - User), and put

    
    
      [
        { "keys": ["ctrl+tab"], "command": "next_view" },
        { "keys": ["ctrl+shift+tab"], "command": "prev_view" }
      ]

~~~
taude
Thanks. I've been living with not having this for a LONG time. Just never had
time to deal with it.

------
funkiee
"Vintage: A block caret is now used"

Christmas came early... I've been waiting for this for so long.

~~~
swah
Its not a very good caret though...

~~~
tachion
I must agree, it is very badly visible, unless I am missing some setting that
would make it a solid block of bright color under current character...

------
geolisto
The most annoying change for me will be the automatic closing windows when the
last tab is dragged out. Now I will have to manually drag it out of the main
window to create the second window again.

~~~
ptnapoleon
I believe setting "close_windows_when_empty" to false in your preferences
should prevent this.

------
iamtechaddict
* Added image preview when opening images

My favourite change.

------
cpeterso
The feature I really want from Sublime Text is split window views. I know you
can open multiple tabs editing the same file and tile them side-by-side, but
it's cumbersome. Visual Studio, for example, can split a window view just by
dragging a resizer widget at the top of the scrollbar.

~~~
mburesh
You can definitely split a window into multiple columns/rows in Sublime (View
>> Layout). Possible I'm completely misunderstanding you though.

~~~
omegote
The problem in Sublime is that you have a limited set of layouts, those that
appear in the Layout menu. In other editors, such as Emacs or the way
Terminator works, you can just "split" the current buffer/view/panel (you get
the concept) either vertically or horizontally, so you can build virtually any
kind of layout.

~~~
cpeterso
Yes, I miss the GUI equivalent of vim's sp or vsp view splitting.

------
pointernil
Anyone else having issues with Thinkpad T60 German-Keyboard and the default
comment/uncomment short-cut mapping on linux? Anyhints reg. the root cause of
the issues?

~~~
balac
I use a spanish layout keyboard and the default comment/uncomment mappings
don't work for me either, I remap them to:

    
    
      { "keys": ["ctrl+7"], "command": "toggle_comment", "args": { "block": false } },
      { "keys": ["ctrl+shift+7"], "command": "toggle_comment", "args": { "block": true } }

------
taude
Any JSLint plugins that work will in 3 yet? Last time I tried 3, I couldn't
find one. (It's been a few months).

~~~
taude
Nevermind, it looks like there's been an update to the plugin I'm currently
using in 2. I didn't notice that support for 3 was added.

[https://github.com/darrenderidder/Sublime-
JSLint](https://github.com/darrenderidder/Sublime-JSLint)

------
mavroprovato
Could someone explain to me what the two top left arrows are supposed to do?

~~~
jbrooksuk
When you have a lot of tabs open, they start to "scroll" across. Clicking
these arrows lets you see more.

~~~
mavroprovato
Thanks!

------
HarveyKandola
Would love to know _when_ ST3 will be out of beta...

~~~
jguimont
When ST4 will go in beta.

~~~
Cthulhu_
and you need to pay for a new $70 license to be able to use it.

Yeah I dunno either why this dude is doing a paid beta.

~~~
jbrooksuk
It's not a paid beta, since ST2 licenses are compatible with the ST3 beta and
dev builds.

~~~
balac
You can also download and run the ST3 in trial mode for free.

------
bliker
distraction free mode on gnome without menu bar!

~~~
jbrooksuk
I love full screen mode in OSX. With a trackpad to hand (pun intended) I can
swipe back to my browser, check the output and continue. It's beautiful.

------
plg
is there some description of how this differs from sublime text 2, e.g. what
new features and/or improvements it brings?

~~~
quarterto
[http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-publ...](http://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-public-beta)

------
brento
What is tab scrolling?

------
mattengi
wow, still no input method support on ubuntu.

------
danso
I've read through the feature list and changes from 2 to 3, but can any ST
users here be so kind as to describe any issues they faced from migrating from
2 to 3?

My use of ST is not too different from out-of-the-box. The main non-included
plugins I use are Emmet, Ruby Slim, and Markdown Extended, and of course the
utilities needed to manage them, such as Package Control. And I have a shell
shortcut to get to ST (who doesn't?)...other than that, nothing too fancy...so
I probably shouldn't experience too many hiccups to my workflow from just
installing ST3?

~~~
Corrado
I switched early in the Beta 3 cycle and never had any significant problems.
In fact, I'm so happy with 3 that I don't even use 2 any more at all. The only
"weird" thing was a couple of packages didn't like it very much. However, at
this point all the packages that you are likely to need work in 3.

Go for it. You won't regret it. :)

~~~
danso
OK, I just need an encouraging push, thanks!

